# trackpad et allergie ?



## porte-plume (1 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
il semblerait que j'aie développé une allergie locale (particulièrement les doigts qui sont en contact avec le trackpad), je me demande si cela ne viendrait pas d'un métal entrant dans la composition du trackpad.
quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le même problème ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

Je suis perso allergique au nickel, présent sous la couche de la coque externe (elle est éraflée et ça me fait de ces trucs sous les poignets  ) peut-être une piste ?


----------



## porte-plume (2 Décembre 2005)

oui, c'est peut-être une piste ? j'avais le même problème avec mon précédent iBook (effectivement, c'est sous les poignets + le pouce et un peu les doigts de la main droite), et il semble que ça se produise à nouveau avec mon iBook tout neuf, donc ça doit être quelque chose dans l'alliage qui compose le trackpad ? (si c'est un aliage ?).
je vais creuser la question sur le nickel en tous cas : merci


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

J'avais pas vu que c'était un iBook, le verni ou le traitement de surface peut aussi être un élément. Vraiment pas cool cette situation...:sick:


----------



## kertruc (2 Décembre 2005)

En attendant, j'imagine que tu as acheté une souris...


----------



## porte-plume (3 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, j'imagine que tu as acheté une souris...


pas encore mais je l'envisage. il va falloir que j'aille poser une question dans le forum correspondant pour choisir une souris ! mais c'est un pis aller, quand on est habitué au trackpad, c'est quand même pratique...
je suis étonnée de n'avoir pas trouvé trace d'autres personnes signalant des allergies (ou bien elles n'ont pas soupçonné que ça pouvait venir de là ?)


----------



## AntoineD (4 Décembre 2005)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> pas encore mais je l'envisage. il va falloir que j'aille poser une question dans le forum correspondant pour choisir une souris ! mais c'est un pis aller, quand on est habitué au trackpad, c'est quand même pratique...
> je suis étonnée de n'avoir pas trouvé trace d'autres personnes signalant des allergies (ou bien elles n'ont pas soupçonné que ça pouvait venir de là ?)



Ben j'imagine que t'es souvent assis à une table avec ton portable, comme beaucoup du monde, si t'as jamais eu de souris c'est sûr que ça va te changer 

Y'a des Logitech dans les 15-30 euros qui sont super bien et robuste. J'en traîne une depuis 3 ans et elle roule au poil.

Et comme ça, tu réserveras ton doigt à des situations qui empêchent l'ussage de la souris.


----------



## porte-plume (5 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'imagine que t'es souvent assis à une table avec ton portable, comme beaucoup du monde, si t'as jamais eu de souris c'est sûr que ça va te changer
> 
> Y'a des Logitech dans les 15-30 euros qui sont super bien et robuste. J'en traîne une depuis 3 ans et elle roule au poil.
> 
> Et comme ça, tu réserveras ton doigt à des situations qui empêchent l'ussage de la souris.



ça ne t'est pas venu à l'esprit que je pouvais être "une souris" ?


----------



## porte-plume (5 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'imagine que t'es souvent assis à une table avec ton portable, comme beaucoup du monde, si t'as jamais eu de souris c'est sûr que ça va te changer
> 
> Y'a des Logitech dans les 15-30 euros qui sont super bien et robuste. J'en traîne une depuis 3 ans et elle roule au poil.
> 
> Et comme ça, tu réserveras ton doigt à des situations qui empêchent l'ussage de la souris.



P.S. cela dit, ça m'a bien fait rire quand même ! sans rancune ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Un indice supplémentaire : porte-plume se drogue.


----------

